# Ohio - Mom and Five 9 Month Old Pups



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

crossposted. I don't have any pictures, or any other info, but if someone is able to contact dawn she may have them.

From: Dawn Restuccia 

Hey everyone...there is an entire FAMILY of purebred GSDs in Ohio that are going to be gassed if no one can take them! Mom and FIVE 9 month old pups! These pups are PUREBRED..one is a sable...shy, but warm up quick! Anyone who can help, PLEASE contact me via cell at 617 538 4393 asap! Dawn


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think these are posted already under Chavon and Chavon's pups. Are these the same ones?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. They say WV these say OH.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

her note definitely says ohio... let me see if i can find out... I would assume it is the WV family though, after looking at the post.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

YES, we are talking about the WV pups and mom.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dupl; pls close


----------

